# Syncro Photos / Videos Icloud Photo



## xinnob (20 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je poste un message car je suis dans un impasse ! J'ai 900 Mo de photos et vidéos trié dans des dossiers et sous dossiers que je souhaites importer en masse dans iCloud Photo afin d'avoir ces memes dossier et sous dossier (et les photo et vidéos qu'ils contiennes) sur tous mes appareils Apple.
L'idée serait que cela s'affiche correctement ici : 






J'ai essayé beaucoup de choses, sans succes :

*Utilisation de ICloud.com*
Pb rencontrés :
Impossible d'uplader les vidéos (ce ne marche pas via icloud.com)
Impossible d'uplader directement des dossiers, il faut créer chaque dossier manuellement et uplader les photos dans chaque dossier


*



*

*Utilisation de l'application Photo sur mon mac (10.15.7)*
Pb rencontrés :
Quand je fais "Fichier / importer" : Il est possible d'uplader les photos dans la photothèque mais pas directement dans les memes dossiers que les originaux. Du coup toutes les photos sont en vrac dans la phototheque.
Quand je crééer un Album, puis que je fais Fichier / importer, puis "Importer vers "Album", les photos/videos apparaissent dans le dossier "Album" dans Photo mais elles ne sont pas importées pas dans Icloud Photo et les dossiers sont vides sur Icloud.com


*



*

*Utilisation de l'application Icloud sur Windows *
Pb rencontrés
Lorsque je choisi le dossier à uplader / synchroniser, cela ne synchronise/upload les photos/vidéos que dans la photothèque, en "vrac". C'est à dire qu'aucun dossier n'est visible dans Icloud photo (sur Icloud.com)


Je ne sais plus quoi tester . Avrez vous des idées ?Je n'ai pourtant pas l'impression que ce soit tres compliquer ce que je cherche à faire ...

Bonne journée et merci à tous !


----------



## MrTom (20 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

Et en laissant la synchronisation se faire automatiquement, ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## xinnob (20 Décembre 2020)

Hello MrTom !

C'est à dire "se faire automatiquement" ? Comment?
(mes 900mo de photos/vidéos sont sur un disque dur)

Bonne journée


----------



## MrTom (20 Décembre 2020)

Et bien en activant la synchronisation iCloud depuis Photos sur ton Mac (menu *Photos* > *Préférences* > Onglet *iCloud* > *Photos iCloud*)


----------



## xinnob (20 Décembre 2020)

Ok oui j'ai déjà essayé. C'est le point "Utilisation de l'application Photo sur mon mac (10.15.7)" et du coup ca ne marche pas comme  j'aimerais


----------



## MrTom (20 Décembre 2020)

On ne peut pas faire tout ce que l'on veut avec une application qui n'en donne pas la possibilité...


----------



## sergiodadi (20 Décembre 2020)

xinnob a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quoi tester . Avrez vous des idées ?Je n'ai pourtant pas l'impression que ce soit tres compliquer ce que je cherche à faire ...
> 
> Bonne journée et merci à tous !



Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris la question mais j'ai déjà importé des photos AVEC des dossiers  et sous dossiers dans l'application Photos simplement en glissant le dossier de plus haut niveau sur l'icône de l'application Photos. De mémoire il y a une question du genre , voulez-vous garder la structure des dossiers   , j'étais sous *High Sierra* à ce moment là avec la version de Photos correspondante.  La question en anglais était "Keep *Folder* Organization” 

Voir ici les explications (en anglais).


----------



## xinnob (21 Décembre 2020)

Merci sergiodadi !

En effet je veux garder l'arboressence !
Ce que vous avez montré à il envoyé les photos sur Icloud (est ce que vous y aviez accès depuis votre iphone, ipad, etc) ? Ou alors elle etait uniquement importé localement sur le Photo de votre mac ?

Car je souhaiterais importer tout cela dans Icloud Photo.

Bonne journée


----------



## sergiodadi (21 Décembre 2020)

xinnob a dit:


> Merci sergiodadi !
> 
> En effet je veux garder l'arboressence !
> Ce que vous avez montré à il envoyé les photos sur Icloud (est ce que vous y aviez accès depuis votre iphone, ipad, etc) ? Ou alors elle etait uniquement importé localement sur le Photo de votre mac ?
> ...



L'arborescence se retrouve sur tous les matériels (Mac, Iphone, Ipad,etc.) utilisant iCloud, aucun problème.


----------



## xinnob (21 Décembre 2020)

quand tu as suivi le tuto ici, cela a créé les dossiers/sous dossiers avec les photos dans iCloud Photo, ils sont donc accessibles depuis l'application Photo de ton iphone ? 

Si c'est le cas je vais restester, ca moi ca ne marchait pas  Tu as quelle version de Photo sur ton mac ? 

Bonne journée


----------



## sergiodadi (21 Décembre 2020)

xinnob a dit:


> quand tu as suivi le tuto ici, cela a créé les dossiers/sous dossiers avec les photos dans iCloud Photo,



Oui, même hiérachie de partout , c'est un peu le principe de iCloud 



xinnob a dit:


> ils sont donc accessibles depuis l'application Photo de ton iphone ?



Oui, toute la hiérarchie est ensuite identique sur mon mac, mon Iphone et mon Ipad   



xinnob a dit:


> Si c'est le cas je vais restester, ca moi ca ne marchait pas  Tu as quelle version de Photo sur ton mac ?



J'étais sous *High Sierra *quand j'ai fait cela, j'avais simplement la dernière version de Photos compatible (je ne sais plus le numéro de version). Je suis passé à *Catalina* maintenant.


----------

